# Best tubes for hunting?



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I was wondering what tubes do y'all use for hunting? I was looking at trumark tapered bands or the heavy pull bands does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Before anyone can recommend the 'best tubes' you'd need to specify what ammo you plan on using as performance is a product of the two.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Dankung 1842s if I HAVE to use tubes but I am a dyed in the wool flats man.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

10mm lead balls


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

For 10mm lead I'd be heading straight towards some Dankung 1745 in a looped tube configuration.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you can not beat flat bands because they are normally faster with a lighter draw weight so more accurate the only down side is that they do not last as long.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Berkshire bred said:


> you can not beat flat bands because they are normally faster with a lighter draw weight so more accurate the only down side is that they do not last as long.


And you forgot to mention are harder to re-attach


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

iindividual said:


> Berkshire bred said:
> 
> 
> > you can not beat flat bands because they are normally faster with a lighter draw weight so more accurate the only down side is that they do not last as long.
> ...


Maybe, maybe not. Tubes are much easier to re-attach if you are shooting loops with a slotted frame and have a spare set made and ready to go.

For a regular frame, tubes are the same or harder to attach as flats.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

August West said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > Berkshire bred said:
> ...


True, unless your using looped tubes and attaching to a regular frame, just a tad easier to attach to the pouch.

Though i guess you could with bands too..


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

exercise bands cut down to 9-12 inches work well for pest birds


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> exercise bands cut down to 9-12 inches work well for pest birds


This depends on your draw length and pull capability as well..


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

true,i just made a ss and used those bands work pretty well


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

BunnyBlaster said:


> exercise bands cut down to 9-12 inches work well for pest birds


What exercise bands?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

the tubes? you see in walmart? gyms?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

iindividual said:


> Berkshire bred said:
> 
> 
> > you can not beat flat bands because they are normally faster with a lighter draw weight so more accurate the only down side is that they do not last as long.
> ...


i guess that is one down side but in my opinion they are better than tubes unless you are trying to shhot incredibly heavy ammo


----------



## fezunt (May 23, 2012)

Tapered Dankung reds,lighter draw than double tbg and faster in most cases,ideal for 10mm lead.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

re: tube vs band attachment: tubes are a lot easier on commercial mass market forks like Turmark, Marksman, or Daisy. Flats are a snap on Saunders (even easier). I can't wait until I have cash flow again so I can buy some of Nathan's flip clips. They look easy to mount on a boardcut and would be about the same effort as Saunders' clips while supporting wider bands more easily. Tying bands hurts my fingers and wrists.

re: bands vs tubes: tubes are longer wearing and more forgiving. I have yet to break daisy or trumark tubes. Crossman tubes broke pretty fast on my wife's slingshot, but they were probably a couple years old. I use my flatbands pretty hard and they break fairly often (but not my Saunders bands. They seem tougher than theraband). I have no experience with dankung bands yet. The wife cut me off last year before I got to buying them. From my own experiences over the last year, a new shooter can't go wrong with a Trumark or Saunders and won't have much trouble with a Marksman, Daisy, or Barnett. The wide, high forks and durable tubes on the mass market slingshots are a lot more forgiving than the forks the pros make. I'd hate to ruin a quality boardcut from Gopher, A+ or BunnyBuster with a couple of fork hits. I'd also hate for a new shooter to get discouraged by a ricochet from any of the masters' lower, narrower forks. IMHO, YMMV, etc, but get a Trumark or Saunders, get accurate, then buy a high quality custom fork. You don't start driving with the Bentley or the Jaguar.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

studer1972 the daisy tubes are thick but they break very fast i have a p51 slingshot and used 4 bands in two weeks but they are powerful hoped i helped :king: :king: :king:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Dankung 1745, ive just gone over to them and will never go back, taken duck and coots with them


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

if hunting in cold weather and decent range id go with either 15-25 mm taper doubles,or if you want tubes go with pretty much anything dankung ,i like 1745s and such,if you are wanting a commercial slingshots bandsets,go with either barnett bands,or marksman bands if you can find them,or just get some cheap theraband and cut them yourself.if warm weather pest control or etc. go with really anything,just practice and match the bands to your ammo for less forkhits and handslap. good luck!


----------

